# need help with tyres!!!



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

just aquired new set of 19 '' alloys and am in need of tyres to suit but dont wanna spend a fortune . 225/35/19 88y xl is what i need . Can anyone point me in the right direction??? :car: sorry if this is in the wrong section , no good at these things


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

try black circles to give you an idea, i think you might have a limited choice in that size but not 100% sure, so just have a look around but BC is a starting point.

Also check in other folders on here for tyres threads

Falken 452 are coming up at a ton a piece which is a good price for a good tyre

http://www.blackcircles.com/order/tyres/search


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

camskill are also good for tyres, i beleive you get what you pay for so is really up to you.
Could have a look on tyre review sites to get some reviews on how they perform first.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

tyreshopper.co.uk get your price on there and then national will match if you ask nicely - it's part of their group anyway. 

I recently bought some cheap RS6 replicas with cheap tyres. I've always believed expensive tyres were a rip off tbh so I went from the OEM dunlops to avons. I decided to try michelins before I bought the cheap rims & tyres to compare them. TBH I found the cheap tyres shockingly low on grip and got a puncture after 1 week. 

I have to say I think I'll be buying michelins from now on. I was actually nervous driving on the cheap tyres and relieved when I put the michelins back on.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

I have had the 452s on my 300gg rwd motor for 18 months and they are a pretty good all round tyre, predictable with no sudden loss of grip and a visit to hedgerows. As it gets colder, then they don't perform quite as well but I dont drive like an 4rse when the weather's getting bad so they are fine then and through the wamer monthst they are 99% as good as any other tyre I have had on any of my cars over the years.

I certainly wouldn't go for the nankang end of the market though as a few folk I know have regretted that costly move.

Check other threads on here already, just type tyre into the man search and loads come up with plenty of views of many tyres.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

speak to Gerard at RD Tyres. tell him Rob from Scottish vag put you on to him  he'll see you right. 

he's on Pinkston road in Glasgow no is 01413325781


or alternatively if you fancy some michelines i've got a 20% off at costco voucher sitting imy desk atm


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

+1 Camskill, used them a few times for my 19" tyres and the service was top notch.


----------



## nitro68 (Mar 18, 2010)

Stay away from the chinese crap.............


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Camskill, I recommend the Falken FK452's or Hankook V12 Evo, or Kuhmo Ecsta SPT

Audi are now using Hankook S1 Evo from the factory on some of the A3 range.

Camskill have Falkens at £95.74 per tyre.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

many thanks for your help guys will definately be trying a few of your ideas, guess your all right dont mess with cheap tyres might end up in a ditch wrong way up !!!!


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

Broxburn tyres are a good place to try. my girlfriends dad gets good prices on pirelli's for his evo so maybe try there too


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

best buy tyres - Uniroyal rainsports @ £155 fitted each


----------

